# "One D&D": do you like this name for the 2024 edition?



## Yaarel (Aug 18, 2022)

"One D&D": do you like this name for the 2024 edition?



My thoughts. It doesnt resonate.

Also "One" lacks a practical convenience. Currently, I can enter "5e" plus any other D&D-related word, like "races" or "wizard", and the search engine typically leaps to exactly what I am looking for. But if I would enter "one" it would be uselessly vague, and if I need to type out all of it "one d&d" that would be cumbersome.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Bill Zebub (Aug 18, 2022)

You heard it here first: 2030 edition will be "Two D&D"


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Aug 18, 2022)

No, it's awful. As I noted in another it made me immediately think of "Ein volk, ein reich, ein fuhrer!" and various other dodgy political slogans involving "One X!".

It feels like it's the result of a huge amount of mindless focus-grouping and that some external "branding" team came up with it, and now no-one at WotC can say, "Chris, this is dumb...".

But YMMV.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't like it. OD&D is taken. 1eD&D is taken. All this will do is cause consumer confusion.


----------



## Scribe (Aug 18, 2022)

I get what they are going for, but considering how similar it is to my companies re-branding of our software...it's a bit soulless.

Not a fan.


----------



## J.Quondam (Aug 18, 2022)

The "One" makes it too close to the derogatory, "One True Wayism."
Nope, I dislike.


----------



## Galandris (Aug 18, 2022)

Ruin Explorer said:


> No, it's awful. As I noted in another it made me immediately think of "Ein volk, ein reich, ein fuhrer!" and various other dodgy political slogans involving "One X!".




I thought of exactly the same slogan once I understand it was the product name. It's bad, unless it's true: they might mean "one true way to play, one vtt" and abandon TotM totally (because it doesn't sell anything new).

I remember vividly, despite having read it more than 20 years ago, Brave New World where the world administrators had banned the introduction of new games unless they required more accessories than the average games already available, to increase consumption and the characters (perhaps the children being indoctrinated at the beginning of the book) mocking the old time where people played with a mere ball... We're in, maybe.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Aug 18, 2022)

Galandris said:


> I remember vividly, despite having read it more than 20 years ago, Brave New World where the world administrators had banned the introduction of new games unless they required more accessories than the average games already available, to increase consumption and the characters mocking the old time where people played with a mere ball... We're in, maybe.



It is fascinating how many times companies have tried to pull that nonsense since the '80s. The only positive takeaway is that they've failed, time and time and time again. I mean, yeah, you get short-term successes, but they don't last.

I also doubt TotM is going away. They tried to kill it during 4E, and indeed, 4E was close to unplayable TotM (I know a couple of heroes here managed it but damn...), and I think they learned their lesson there. If we see a bunch more forced movement and positioning-based stuff added though...


----------



## D1Tremere (Aug 18, 2022)

As the dissenting voice I will say, I like the clear "no more editions, just tools" message they are going for.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 18, 2022)

They should call it D&D Next! Oh wait, that was just a playtest name, like this will end up being.

Everyone will just end up calling the Anniversary Edition D&D, to distinguish it from Vanilla 5E D&D, since it is supposed to be fully backward compatible and still be 5E.


----------



## Benjamin Olson (Aug 18, 2022)

I think it's a short term marketing term used to emphasize compatability during the transition. I don't think it will be the name long term.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Aug 19, 2022)

D1Tremere said:


> As the dissenting voice I will say, I like the clear "no more editions, just tools" message they are going for.



For the few years it will last.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Aug 19, 2022)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> They should call it D&D Next! Oh wait, that was just a playtest name, like this will end up being.
> 
> Everyone will just end up calling the Anniversary Edition D&D, to distinguish it from Vanilla 5E D&D, since it is supposed to be fully backward compatible and still be 5E.



Nah it's going to get called 6E because once people start googling it, stuff like "AED&D" or "5EAE" or the like will be clumsy and not work. 6E is a lock unless WotC finds something competitive with that.


----------



## J.Quondam (Aug 19, 2022)

(But while I don't care for "One D&D", I would be totally down for a "D&D Uno" themed card game.)


----------



## pukunui (Aug 19, 2022)

No, I don't really like it. I'm hoping it's just a working title, like "D&D Next" was.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Aug 19, 2022)

No—it’s not good.

“D&D” would seem the appropriate choice vis a vis their goals.


----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 19, 2022)

Well one thing's clear from the FAQ: they absolutely will not refer to it as a new _edition_.  They will call it anything else: new version, new generation, next evolution, new revision...


----------



## Galandris (Aug 19, 2022)

J.Quondam said:


> (But while I don't care for "One D&D", I would be totally down for a "D&D Uno" themed card game.)




Player: "I attack the lich with the sword of mighty blows, attack roll is 28, I hit for 38 HP, die evil monstrosity!"
DM: "For the third time, the lich falls to the ground, lifeless. It starts twitching as soon as the malign eyes in its eyes disappeared, and, yet again, it rises with renewed rage"
Players: "that's unfair, we killed it thrice!"
DM: "you didn't shout Uno during the preceding round."


----------



## Bill Zebub (Aug 19, 2022)

Maybe it should just be "D".


----------



## Retreater (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm going with what I suggested in another thread: "D&D Larry."


----------



## darjr (Aug 19, 2022)

Sometimes this place definitely just has the same conversation. I mean I’m not dismissing it, I think it’s OK. 

It just struck me to go look is all.









						D&D 5E - D&D Next is a crappy name.
					

It positively screams corporate jingoism.  Might as well call it D&D eXtreMe EdiTioN.  *facepalm*  Have these people actually met their core audience?  D&D Next: Dungeons and dragons GONE WRONG!!!!   Yeah. Shoot for somethong a little more dignified. Or.. Heavens help us respectable even.  D&D...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Pedantic (Aug 19, 2022)

It's going to get called either 5.5 or 6E, depending how much it deviates and how it's received. We should start a pool on which one of those sticks.


----------



## cbwjm (Aug 19, 2022)

Surely this is just the working name, like DnD next or blue milk special.


----------



## aco175 (Aug 19, 2022)

AS long as it is not D&D XP or Vista.  I was confused after I had Windows 98, Windows 2000- I was looking for 2002.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 19, 2022)

i mean, it's not its actual name. They explicitly called it a code name on the stream. It's just lead up branding. If D&D is truly dropping edition numbers, all the better. they don't need anything else.

Except they can bring back Advanced D&D for when they actually decide to give not-new GMs real support.,


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Aug 19, 2022)

aco175 said:


> AS long as it is not D&D XP or Vista.  I was confused after I had Windows 98, Windows 2000- I was looking for 2002.



Are you nuts?  *D&D XP* is EXACTLY the name they should have chosen.

And yeah, this really sniffs of never having been focus-grouped.  I can't even conceive of actual players who would respond to the name with, "Yes!  This is _awesome_!  Go with that!"


----------



## MockingBird (Aug 19, 2022)

They said it's just a code name for the playtest. I wouldn't get too worked up about it.


----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 19, 2022)

Well, instead of D&D 6th Edition, they could call it--(opens thesaurus)--D&D 6th Copy, Program, Publication, Release, Version, Volume, Update, Revision, Impression, Imprint, Reprinting, or Reissue.  I think I like Release best.

D&D RELEASE!

Nah, that sounds like a drug commercial.  "Ask your doctor if D&D Release is right for you..."

Maybe Version?  D&D 6th Version...or Version 6.  D&Dv6 for short?

Hmmm...that doesn't work either.  It looks like Internet slang....'L33Tsp33k,' for those of us in our 40s.  I don't want to hack the planet, I just want to slay some dragons.

All joking aside, "One D&D" is a good name.  It has connotations of unity, reminding us that there is really only one game called Dungeons & Dragons.  It's a reminder that no matter what changes, there will still be only one game called "Dungeons and Dragons."  It's good marketing.  When the dust settles, and the playtests are over, and they've managed to convince us that we need this new edition of the game (by making it seem like those changes were our ideas all along), I suspect they will drop all of the numbers and just call it "Dungeons and Dragons."  I bet that if they refer to the edition number at all, it won't be on the cover...it'll be buried on the copyright page.


----------



## DND_Reborn (Aug 19, 2022)

No, but I can see them going with it, just to emphasize that this will be the "[There Can Be Only] ONE D&D" version.


----------



## MoonSong (Aug 19, 2022)

Maybe abbreviate it as 1D&D?


----------



## Seramus (Aug 19, 2022)

It's probably just a placeholder, like D&D Next.



Pedantic said:


> It's going to get called either 5.5 or 6E, depending how much it deviates and how it's received. We should start a pool on which one of those sticks.



5E has traction, so my vote is 5.5. Even if they try to resist that, it will probably get called 5.5.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 19, 2022)

darjr said:


> Sometimes this place definitely just has the same conversation. I mean I’m not dismissing it, I think it’s OK.
> 
> It just struck me to go look is all.
> 
> ...



I remember this. 

But OneD&D is still pretty terrible. And they did stop calling it Next.


----------



## niklinna (Aug 19, 2022)

It just makes me instantly think, _ash nazg durbatulûk_....


----------



## Laurefindel (Aug 19, 2022)

As far as I’m concerned, it’s called D&D CONFIRMED !!!


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 19, 2022)

MockingBird said:


> They said it's just a code name for the playtest. I wouldn't get too worked up about it.




But getting worked up over something is a requirement to be allowed online.


----------



## Ondath (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't like the name. I would've preferred if they picked just Dungeons and Dragons or called it Modern Dungeons and Dragons or anything that rolls off the tongue better than "One D&D".


----------



## rooneg (Aug 19, 2022)

It’s beyond stupid, but I think there’s a pretty reasonable chance it doesn’t actually get used for anything other than a way to refer to their various future looking plans for the next year or so. The game they spit out will almost surely just have “Dungeons and Dragons” on the cover, after all, just like how the current one goes out of its way to not call itself 5th edition.


----------



## Ondath (Aug 19, 2022)

MockingBird said:


> They said it's just a code name for the playtest. I wouldn't get too worked up about it.



I figured One D&D might be serving a similar purpose as D&D Next (which was also promptly abandoned), but I don't know. I don't think D&D Next was as heavily publicised and used in branding as One D&D seems to be getting now.


----------



## darjr (Aug 19, 2022)

TerraDave said:


> I remember this.
> 
> But OneD&D is still pretty terrible. And they did stop calling it Next.



No they didn’t. They still call the play test D&D Next.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Aug 19, 2022)

One D&D

2 Dungeon 2 Dragon

Dungeons and Dragons: Waterdeep Drift

Dungeon and Dragon

Dragon 5

Dungeons and Dragons 6

Dungeon 7

The F8te of the Dungeon

D9

Dragon X


Which reminds me, the Fast and the Furious and Final Fantasy are the only Franchises to get to 10 and earn the 'X' honestly.


Looking at you Windows and Apple.


----------



## Staffan (Aug 19, 2022)

I prefer D1D. It's got almost the same rhythm as D&D anyway.


----------



## niklinna (Aug 19, 2022)

Vaalingrade said:


> Which reminds me, the Fast and the Furious and Final Fantasy are the only Franchises to get to 10 and earn the 'X' honestly.
> Looking at you Windows and Apple.



Well, if you want to get _technical_ about it, Mac OS X was really NextStep V.

But I digress. One D&D is still just silly.


----------



## Catolias (Aug 19, 2022)

My immediate thought was this…

“One D&D to rule them all.
One D&D to find them. 
One D&D to bring them all
And in the darkness bind them.”

Less Wizards of the Coast and more Sauron and Saruman…


----------



## Aurel Guthrie (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't like it, but that doesn't matter. It's a playtest title and they're treating it as such. Nobody said it was a permanent name.


----------



## niklinna (Aug 19, 2022)

Catolias said:


> My immediate thought was this…
> 
> “One D&D to rule them all.
> One D&D to find them.
> ...



This is what I get for making the same comment in The Black Speech.


----------



## Catolias (Aug 19, 2022)

niklinna said:


> This is what I get for making the same comment in The Black Speech.



Oh, sorry, I missed that. Kudos to you for doing first


----------



## Umbran (Aug 19, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I think it's a short term marketing term used to emphasize compatability during the transition. I don't think it will be the name long term.




This sounds reasonable.  A term used during transition, which fades and they'll just go back to calling it "D&D" again.


----------



## The Glen (Aug 19, 2022)

All I hear is Strahd Von Zarovich going
TWO!  TWO D&D!  AH AH AH!


----------



## Charlaquin (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruin Explorer said:


> Nah it's going to get called 6E because once people start googling it, stuff like "AED&D" or "5EAE" or the like will be clumsy and not work. 6E is a lock unless WotC finds something competitive with that.



This. WotC desperately wants to put numbered editions to bed, but we were all calling “D&D Next” 5e from the beginning of the playtest. Same think will surely happen with “One D&D” as soon as people settle on whether to call it 6e or 5.5e. And inevitably, WotC will have to call it that, because that’s what the fans will know it as.


----------



## Charlaquin (Aug 19, 2022)

1 dragon 1 cup


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 19, 2022)

Charlaquin said:


> This. WotC desperately wants to put numbered editions to bed, but we were all calling “D&D Next” 5e from the beginning of the playtest. Same think will surely happen with “One D&D” as soon as people settle on whether to call it 6e or 5.5e. And inevitably, WotC will have to call it that, because that’s what the fans will know it as.




After seeing another comment on it, I think I am going with 5E Revised, since it is supposed to stay fully backward compatible with all the adventures and other material. Other games have gotten away with the Revised tag, rather than doing a full edition change, so I think it will work here too, whether WotC likes it or not.  lol


----------



## SakanaSensei (Aug 19, 2022)

At the end of the day they're just going to call it Dungeons and Dragons, like they've done all the time with 5E. 

I think they're spending a lot of time and effort skirting around saying this is a new edition with math that should mostly be backwards compatible (with monsters and adventures, at least), because it may as well be 6E with some of the rules adjustments like how crits work and the like. They REALLY want people to be in the headspace of "this isn't that big a difference! No change!" while they actually get under the hood and make some (very necessary, imo) changes to make the game better designed.


----------



## overgeeked (Aug 19, 2022)

Terrible name. Some marketer came up with it.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Ixal (Aug 19, 2022)

D1Tremere said:


> As the dissenting voice I will say, I like the clear "no more editions, just tools" message they are going for.



Until sales drop, then they will launch the next edition.


----------



## deganawida (Aug 19, 2022)

Mistwell said:


> I don't like it. OD&D is taken. 1eD&D is taken. All this will do is cause consumer confusion.



The cynic in me says that’s a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Cadence (Aug 19, 2022)

Bill Zebub said:


> You heard it here first: 2030 edition will be "Two D&D"



Now I want the Count from Sesame Street on the cover holding up a number of fingers equal to which one it is...


----------



## beancounter (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm not a fan of the name. And as someone mentioned above, it's going to make searching for content specific to this "not an edition edition" a pain.


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Well one thing's clear from the FAQ: they absolutely will not refer to it as a new _edition_.  They will call it anything else: new version, new generation, next evolution, new revision...



Yeah, reading that FAQ, I wonder how many rewrites they went through, as careful as they are to avoid saying it's a new edition. And yet, you can still tell that there's "fifth edition" and "One D&D" and they're not the same thing...


----------



## Azzy (Aug 19, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> "One D&D": do you like this name for the 2024 edition?



Ugh. It's just a "code name" for the playtest—same as with D&D Next. It's not going to be the name of the 2024 edition. They will likely just refer to it as "5e, revised" or some such when differentiating it from from the prior editions.

But, yes, it's a stupid name.


----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 19, 2022)

JEB said:


> Yeah, reading that FAQ, I wonder how many rewrites they went through, as careful as they are to avoid saying it's a new edition. And yet, you can still tell that there's "fifth edition" and "One D&D" and they're not the same thing...


----------



## Emirikol (Aug 19, 2022)

I hate it. It sounds like corporate crap.


----------



## Parmandur (Aug 19, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Well one thing's clear from the FAQ: they absolutely will not refer to it as a new _edition_.  They will call it anything else: new version, new generation, next evolution, new revision...



Yeah, it seems that Edition is now a toxic word for them. Which, yeah, that's understandable, WotC really abused the term.


----------



## see (Aug 19, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> "One D&D": do you like this name for the 2024 edition?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just one thought: The FAQ explcitly declares "One D&D is the _code name_ for the next generation of Dungeons & Dragons" (emphasis added).


----------



## Aldarc (Aug 19, 2022)

I do suspect that they will call it Dungeons & Dragons for at least the sake that whenever you do an online search for D&D, it will likely direct you to whatever is the most recent product line rather than the dated Edition X.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 19, 2022)

Of course I don't. I also don't really care. The game will still simply be called D&D, no matter what they call this edition-shift.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm sure WotC will be calling it just Dungeons & Dragons. I think you'll know what "the community" is calling it by what 3rd party publishers slap on their products to indicate compatibility with the newest ruleset.


----------



## Staffan (Aug 19, 2022)

SakanaSensei said:


> At the end of the day they're just going to call it Dungeons and Dragons, like they've done all the time with 5E.



Looking back, the only editions that have had the version on the cover (at least on the front) were the original 2e books and 3.5e. 1e (of course), the black 2e, 3.0, 4e, and 5e just had "Dungeons & Dragons" (or "Advanced Dungeons & Dragons" for 1e/2e) on the cover.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruin Explorer said:


> No, it's awful. As I noted in another it made me immediately think of "Ein volk, ein reich, ein fuhrer!" and various other dodgy political slogans involving "One X!".
> 
> It feels like it's the result of a huge amount of mindless focus-grouping and that some external "branding" team came up with it, and now no-one at WotC can say, "Chris, this is dumb...".
> 
> But YMMV.




For the next time you repeat that slogan:

Here is an "ü". And try capitalizing nouns.


----------



## Horwath (Aug 19, 2022)

D&D: We did the "cool" factor great, now we will try balance.


----------



## Ogre Mage (Aug 19, 2022)

Hopefully it is just a placeholder name until they can come up with something better.


----------



## ReshiIRE (Aug 19, 2022)

The following is based on One by U2

"Is it getting better?
Or do players feel the same?
Will the TPK easier be on you now
You got no crits to blame?

You say, one Dungeon, one Dragon (one game)
It's one party in the night
One dragon (one dragon)
Get to adjudicate it
Leaves you Dm
If there's no inspiration for it

Did Spelljamer disappoint you?
Or leave a bad taste in your mouth?
You act like Dragonborn never had love
And you want feats to go without

Well, it's too late, tonight
To drag counterspell out into the light
Dnd's one, but it's not the same
We get to play each other, play each other

One (One)

Have you come here for backgrounds?
Have you come for wizard nerfs?
Have you come to play 2nd edition
To the groganads in your head

Well, did I change too much? More than a lot?
You hated Van Richten's now it's all I got
Dnd's one but it's not the same
See we, strike each other then we do it again

You say, dungeon is a temple, dungeon the higher law,
Dungeon is a temple, dungeon the higher law
You ask me for Psionics but then you homebrew one
And I can't keep printing that PHB you got,
'Cause that's all your players got

One Dungeon, one beyond,
One life, you've got to play what you should
One party with each other
Munchkins and roleplayers
One game but it's not the same
We get to play each other, play each other

One
One
One
One
One
One

One Dungeon, One Dungeon"


----------



## EzekielRaiden (Aug 19, 2022)

No. I strongly dislike it.

It's almost certainly going to end up being the same thing "D&D Next" was: a temporary marketing gimmick.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Aug 19, 2022)

UngeheuerLich said:


> For the next time you repeat that slogan:
> 
> Here is an "ü". And try capitalizing nouns.



Really hoping not to have to repeat it lol. It's one of those phrases you don't want to need to repeat. But ty for the letter.


----------



## Yaarel (Aug 19, 2022)

For the sake of convenience and a touch of humor,

I will be abbreviating the playtest One D&D to:

"ODD"


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 19, 2022)

D1Tremere said:


> As the dissenting voice I will say, I like the clear "no more editions, just tools" message they are going for.



One D&D is a terrible name.  As for 5E being the last edition of D&D I doubt it. Even if they do this, at some point in the not-too-distant future the game will have evolved hardly resemble 5E.  And I'm sure the people running the company and designing the game will be different from today so plans will most likely change.


----------



## delericho (Aug 19, 2022)

As a code name for the playtest, it's fine.

Like others, I'm reasonably sure the game will end up being called either 5.5e or 6e, depending on the scale of the changes. I'm less sure whether that will be an official naming, or simply a de facto naming in the community.


----------



## Sorcerers Apprentice (Aug 19, 2022)

"One D&D" sounds just like corporate marketing nonsense, not like a hobby game. 

I guess all the decision makers at Hasbro are so deeply embroiled in CorpSpeak that none of them notice how stupid the name is. 

Also as mentioned before the name reminds of the "Xbox One", a product designed by marketeers and initially ridiculed by gamers. Will 1D&D suffer the same fate?


----------



## DarkCrisis (Aug 19, 2022)

It’s no D&D U


----------



## Ibrandul (Aug 19, 2022)

Funniest moment of the stream:

I said to myself, "Gosh, they want 'One D&D' to imply exactly the opposite, but it sure does sound like some evil 'you will be assimilated' Borg-ey stuff instead—especially since it's all bundled up with an initiative to move D&D further toward bio-digital convergence (and presumably put alternatives like Roll20 out of business) with the VTT and all"...

...and then they revealed the name of the upcoming MTG set about an evil Borg-ey world trying to assimilate the multiverse: "Phyrexia: All Will Be One."


----------



## Willie the Duck (Aug 19, 2022)

As others have said, it's a name for the playtest and (probably, hopefully) won't be the final product name. 

That said, no, it is not good. On one of the other sites the people who were hating on this endeavor before they even saw any output have started switching the order to make it 'D&Done.'


----------



## TheLibrarian (Aug 19, 2022)

The name is kinda "meh."  Kinda like Xbox One.  Or Windows Vista.  

To me it smacks of marketing spin.  It felt like they were saying: We're sort of giving you a new edition, but we don't want to spook you.  I question whether it will stick or whether they'll end up renaming it by release time.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 19, 2022)

Maybe in 2024, EN World can do a revised version of Level Up and call it Two D&D.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 19, 2022)

Pardon me if someone else already said this, but I thought "One D&D" was the overarching philosophy of the "tools" they will be releasing/updating in the future and from now on they will just be "D&D2024," "D&D2030," and so on.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Aug 19, 2022)

Mistwell said:


> I don't like it. OD&D is taken. 1eD&D is taken. All this will do is cause consumer confusion.






deganawida said:


> The cynic in me says that’s a feature, not a bug.




Yeah. If I thought that "One D&D" had even a fraction of the staying power that "D&D Next" didn't have, I'd worry that WotC was out to deliberately erase the versions of the game that Gary wrote.

But it doesn't, and everyone will call the next version "5.5" or something. Whatever the internet dubs it, that's what sticks.


----------



## Aldarc (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruin Explorer said:


> No, it's awful. As I noted in another it made me immediately think of "Ein volk, ein reich, ein fuhrer!" and various other dodgy political slogans involving "One X!".
> 
> It feels like it's the result of a huge amount of mindless focus-grouping and that some external "branding" team came up with it, and now no-one at WotC can say, "Chris, this is dumb...".
> 
> But YMMV.



Also... 

_"One D&D to rule them all, One D&D to find them, One D&D to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them."_


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2022)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I think it's a short term marketing term used to emphasize compatability during the transition. I don't think it will be the name long term.



Yeah. We don't call 5E "D&D Next". We'll just call this "D&D".


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 19, 2022)

One D&D is *not *the name of the edition, nor even the playtest rules. It is, from the One D&D page (emphasis on "codename" mine):



> One D&D is the *codename* for the future of D&D and includes:
> 
> 
> *D&D Rules:* We’re updating and expanding the rules of the game, and we’re looking for your feedback to help shape them.
> ...




So, it's for the entire suite of products which includes the rules, D&D Beyond site, and upcoming VTT. Once those are officially released, the One D&D moniker will probably vanish, just like the term D&D Next did.

To me, the 2024 books will just be 5E, presented as a very fancy errata update.


----------



## Henadic Theologian (Aug 19, 2022)

I think One D&D is just a code name they said


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 19, 2022)

Henadic Theologian said:


> I think One D&D is just a code name they said



It literally says that on their website, shown in the post right above yours.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 19, 2022)

Willie the Duck said:


> 'D&Done.'




While I 100% disagree with them, I find that use of the name quite funny.
ODD is pretty clever too (Not to be confused with "Oh, DAD!" of the Original D&D).

But I'm gonna use 1DD myself, I think.


----------



## Willie the Duck (Aug 19, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> While I 100% disagree with them, I find that use of the name quite funny.
> ODD is pretty clever too (Not to be confused with "Oh, DAD!" of the Original D&D).
> 
> But I'm gonna use 1DD myself, I think.



Oh, it definitely is. I guess it isn't 100% original, as it was derived from a recent X-box (I guess the most recent was an 'X-box One', which became 'X-Bone'), but still quite cute. Wordplay is a strange equalizer in that it is pretty divorced from the actual points and the people one agrees with don't necessarily have the best jokes and all that.


----------



## South by Southwest (Aug 19, 2022)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> They should call it D&D Next! Oh wait, that was just a playtest name, like this will end up being.
> 
> Everyone will just end up calling the *Anniversary Edition D&D*, to distinguish it from Vanilla 5E D&D, since it is supposed to be fully backward compatible and still be 5E.



That's a far better name. I actually really like that one.


----------



## Cold Iron Bound (Aug 19, 2022)

It reminds me of Queen's "One Vision".

I can live with it for the prelude, but would prefer something else to appear on the books. Like 5.5, or even 6.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Aug 19, 2022)

i think the working title is just a code as is mentioned.  My money is on D&D as the eventual title.  The community?  We will call it 5.5 or 6e.

I am going into this with an open mind. 

I have never been in two successive editions of the game.  Being current for more than a little bit would be novel.  For me it was 2e, 3e, 5e.

I am less worked up about floating racial ASI if they tie it to background.  I think I want some sense of grounding even though D&D is no simulation.

I like that a greatsword does more damage than a shortsword.  I like that a laborer of any race would come to the game with more strength.

Giant halflings…eh….to each their own.  But I am going to play test some of this.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2022)

It might be the thing I dislike the most about 5.5.   D&Dnext?  Yeah, that kinda worked.  This?  Uuuuugh.


----------

